# mysql installieren



## Felix (19. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte jetzt endlich lernen mit datenbanken umzugehen. Um es zu lernen wollte ich mysql auf meinem PC (winXP) installieren. Hat auch alles geklappt (dachte ich), aber immer wenn ich den mysql Server starten will, kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Ich hab mal einen Screenshot von meier Konsole gamacht. Hier ist er:







Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, denn bist jetzt hab ich keinen gefunden, der mir sagen konnte woran das liegt.

Gruß
der Felix


----------



## DP (19. Mrz 2006)

in der fehlermeldung steht doch was fehlt


----------



## Felix (19. Mrz 2006)

ja, aber wie soll ich das beheben??? und vor allem wo, weil das Verzeichnis existiert ja nicht mehr


----------



## AlArenal (19. Mrz 2006)

Was bedeutet "existiert NICHT MEHR"??


----------



## Felix (20. Mrz 2006)

das hab ich schon vor langer zeit (ka 3-4 Monate) deinstalliert.

Ich hab jetzt rausgefunden, dass es eine Languagefile gibt, as wohl für die Ausgabe von Errormessages bestimmt ist. Man kann es angeblich mit:

mysqld --language=xxx

umstellen, funktioniert bei mir aber nicht. Weiß jemand woran es liegen könnte. Es wird angezeigt, das alle ok ist, aber trotzdem kommt immer noch der selbe Fehler.

Gruß
der Felix


----------



## Felix (20. Mrz 2006)

man muss um diesen Fehler zu umgehen den Server einfach mit einem zusätzlichen Parameter starten. Dieser ist (für deutsch):



> -L=german



oder



> --language=german



für englisch das selbe mit "english" statt "german"...


Ich hoffe ich kann mit dieser Info dem nächsten der dieses Problem hat helfen...


Gruß
der Felix


----------

